# Cyclogest



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi ladies, I have the pleasure of using the cyclogest   bullets! Am on my 5th day now and, so far, I don't think I have had any side effects. I had ET today and I was just wondering what side effects/difficulties others have had from the cyclogest? 

TIA, Karen


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Some people have some effects but I never did and found them easy to use, not pleasant but easy with no problems, good luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I never had any side effects from the cyclogest.  So don't worry.

X


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

The first time I got really sore heavy boobs with them, had to sleep in a sports bra. This started long before my bfp so I think it was the cyclogest. This time they're nowhere near as bad. Both times I've found myself quite bloated and windy! 

Good luck for et.


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you ladies   I've had sore (.)(.) Since a few days before EC but they're definitely bigger and heavier since starting the cyclogest. I know that progesterone causes pmt symptoms but wondered if there was anything else I should look out for. Gonna be a long 10 days providing I can resist testing early! 

Thank you again, I can relax about it now 

Good luck  xx


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm on my last wk of cyclogest, main things with them were less messy if using the rear but they have messed up my toilet schedule! While I'm not constipated I'm not very regular if you know what I mean.  Good luck


----------



## kellyjohnson (Sep 4, 2013)

I am worried I am not pushing my pessaaries up far enough does anyone else have this problem?xx


----------



## 1972 (Feb 5, 2011)

Kelly- are you doing front or back? 

Kazza- I do night time up the front, morning up the back. They make me windy, bloated and make your number 2's very strange and a bit 'loose' ! All in all, yuck. But needs must!


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey

If I am using in the front I am worried that I don't insert them far enough as for the back only had one up there and have been so constipated and had terrible wind that I haven't bothered since. Although if memory serves me right the side effects of wind and constipation went away after a few days.

xxx


----------



## kellyjohnson (Sep 4, 2013)

mine are vaginally ive had constipation since starting them 2 weeks ago  im taking my test tomorrow so very scared xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Like other - it messed up my toilet schedule.

I had A W F U L PMS - I was horrific to be around and didn't know if I as coming or going....

Sadly, BFN.


----------

